# Finally switching from Levo to Armour



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

If any of you have been following, you know it's been a struggle for me to find an Endo in NYC who would dose me by T3, T4 and not TSH.

One all but refused, and left my treatment in the hands of a GP who told me I "was fine" although I feel like I need to go to the ER every time I walk out my door. I am in my early 30's and feel 95. I recently switched to a new GP while on a waitlist for another Endo. They are few and far between.

My symptoms were so severe that I went to the Dr three times before she took me seriously. First I was written off as depressed and anxious and given antidepressants and xanax. Who would't be depressed when too sick to get out of bed many days with severe joint swelling etc!? Every other test under the sun has come back negative including lymes, lupus, arthritis, cancer and more. My symptoms are not in my head and the Dr could clearly see that at my last visit. Over 20lbs weight gain in 3 months. (I work out and eat no junk) I look in the mirror and see a bloated, sad version of my former self.

Though my last labs were in normal range they were the bottom of normal. I have been on Levo for over a year and going downhill since I started it with brain fog, weight gain and much more.

I jumped out of my chair when I got an email from the Dr today, confirming that she has sent a prescription for Armour to the pharmacy, and is increasing the does to try and boost my t3 and t4 level. She is starting me on 60mg of Armour to equal 100mg Levo.

I'm nervous now that it isn't going to make me feel better, but I have read such great things about Armour. I just got engaged and want my life and body back. Hoping it works.

Does anyone who has switched know about the process? How long should I wait until I can expect to feel better -or worse?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You will need to start on a low dose and go through the process but it is worth it.

Starting dose should be 1/4 or 1/2 grain for 8 weeks, get labs and increase by 1/4 grain for 8 weeks, get labs, increase again by 1/4 grain and so it goes. Decisions should be based on your FREE T3; NOT TSH or the TOTALS.

It will take a while to do this properly but it is so worth it.

Hugs,


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was told by my dr to start 60mg of armour right away (a higher dose than my current 88mg of Levo, because my t3 and t4 free are too slow.)

Your saying I shouldn't listen to her and start smaller? I don't want to get sicker and am worried about allergic reactions!


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Also-reading this is really scary. People having near cardiac arrest and saying armour isn't monitored by the FDA and that the formula has changed and they all feel worse. Makes me scared to even try it. http://www.consumeraffairs.com/rx/armour.html


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If it helps, I went from 125mcg of Synthroid to 90mg of Armour (which is equivalent to 150mcg of Synthroid) and had no issues. You may have a few instances of racing heart beats or shakiness if your body isn't used to the T3 at first, but usually they will even out after a few days.

And Armour is definitely monitored by the FDA otherwise I don't think it would be able to be sold in the US. Most people who are having issues with the reformulation are people who have been on it for years and were used to the old formulation. You shouldn't have that problem since you've never taken it before.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

i've been totally pill free for two days, since my prescription ran out and I just got the armour. I want to take it in the morning rather than starting tonight, but am feeling levo withdrawal already. bleh


----------



## Cheric04 (Aug 17, 2015)

I just switched to Armour and have been taking it for about 3 months. I noticed that I get shakey and my heart races when I don't eat. I have a bad habit of skipping breakfast, but when I eat after about 2 hours taking the meds, I feel fine. Just a suggestion if you start feeling this too.


----------

